# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  15.11.2016 Simulacro eléctrico internacional

## Jonasino

> *España, Portugal y Francia realizan una actuación conjunta ante un apagón generalizado*
> 
> España, Portugal y Francia han llevado a cabo hoy un ejercicio conjunto de reposición del servicio eléctrico tras un simulacro de apagón generalizado en la península Ibérica y en parte del sur de Francia. Con objeto de validar los planes de reposición del servicio del sistema eléctrico peninsular, así como los de apoyo conjunto del sistema español con los sistemas portugués y francés, y para lograr el entrenamiento de los equipos involucrados en situaciones extraordinariamente excepcionales, los operadores de los tres países han realizado un ejercicio de reposición internacional en el sistema europeo continental.
> 
> Además de Red Eléctrica de España (REE), Redes Energéticas Nacionais (REN), de Portugal, y Réseau de Transport dÉlectricité (RTE), de Francia, han participado quince empresas generadoras y distribuidoras, así como el Centro Nacional para la Protección de las Infraestructuras Críticas (CNPIC), el Centro Permanente de Información y Coordinación de la Secretaría de Estado de Seguridad (CEPIC), y las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad (Guardia Civil, Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, Mossos d´Esquadra y Ertzaintza).
> 
> Como consecuencia de un incidente grave ocurrido a las 9 de la mañana, se produce un supuesto cero de tensión generalizado en todo el sistema eléctrico peninsular con posible afectación del suroeste de Francia. A partir de ese momento, Red Eléctrica de España, con la colaboración de REN y RTE, activa el proceso general de reposición del suministro eléctrico basado en islas eléctricas creadas alrededor de los grupos de generación con capacidad de arranque de forma autónoma.
> 
> En concreto, se simula la reposición del suministro eléctrico en las siguientes zonas: Aragón-Cataluña, Galicia-León, Asturias-Cantabria, el eje Duero-Francia, así como la zona norte del sistema portugués y la sur del francés. Además, se ha activado el protocolo de comunicación a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad tanto del Estado como autonómicos que la Secretaría de Estado de Seguridad tiene suscrito con los grandes operadores eléctricos españoles.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.ree.es/es/sala-de-prensa/...n-generalizado

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016),HUESITO (15-nov-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Por lo menos han trabajado unas horas   :Big Grin: 
Saludos.

----------

